# Opening Day Gun Season Results



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi people, here are the results from the opening day of gun season this year by county versus opening day last year. I know some of you may already have them but i thought i would post them for those that have not seen them yet. enjoy!!!!!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Some of those numbers are very interesting to look at. For instance, how can Sandusky county take 657 on last year's opening day but on 67 this year? Or Scioto county going from 1821 to 249? Does that suggest that there is a LOT of corn still on in Scioto county?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

bkr43050 said:


> Some of those numbers are very interesting to look at. For instance, how can Sandusky county take 657 on last year's opening day but on 67 this year? Or Scioto county going from 1821 to 249? Does that suggest that there is a LOT of corn still on in Scioto county?


I'm *guessing* that all of those numbers aren't completely accurate. When the numbers were complied, there were probably a number of check stations that didn't have everything wrapped up. Most likely those numbers will change when they post the official totals after season is over. Standing corn hurts a little, but it doesn't cause those types of drops.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice observations Brian. I totaled the #'s. If I recall the weather on opening day last year was nasty.........cold and very windy and yet this year the total is 33,607 which is 1,385 less than last year. That's interesting. We also have even more liberal limits this year since there is no mention of an aggregate bag limit and the reg book states each zone has an it's own bag limit.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe they don't have all of the numbers included on those counties. If so then the opening day numbers should be considerably higher than last year which would be more of what I expected to see.


----------



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

bkr43050 said:


> Some of those numbers are very interesting to look at. For instance, how can Sandusky county take 657 on last year's opening day but on 67 this year? Or Scioto county going from 1821 to 249? Does that suggest that there is a LOT of corn still on in Scioto county?


Thanks bkr for noticing those errors. I have made the changes. I guess my hand and eye coordination only works when it wants to. they should be correct now. sorry about that.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

50 deer in one day!? That's amazing! I haven't seen that many since my the first time I ever went deer hunting. That morning we were on private land in Guernsey county and 15 deer ran my way about 8:00am. I got one of them after about 6 shots! I was a little excited. 

Dad and I had a great opening day. Went to our usual public hunting area in Harrison County. After we parked, 3 other trucks full of hunters pulled up behind us. They proceeded to walk up the hill through the field that we were trying to hunt. They pushed all the deer out to the edges, so we set up some deer drives like we usually do, just my dad and I. First drive had 3 does run by on the low trail. I was on the high trail. 3rd drive was in my favorite spot. 9 times out of 10 the deer take the trail I stand by. Had a doe and small buck come my way. The buck stepped out from behind a tree and I clean missed him at 40 yards. Then he ran around me about 60 yards and gave me stopped. I could see the top of his back through the brush. Pulled the trigger and he dropped! It was a 5-pointer. Only my second buck ever in 15 years of hunting. After dragging it out, we left public hunting hell for grandma's 11 acre woods. Got there and grandma reported seeing 2 deer headed into the orchard. We set up a drive with Dad as the stander. I flushed em out of the swamp next to the orchard and he caught a 5-pointer trying to sneak by! Altogether, 1 day, 2 5-point bucks, and was home for dinner! Easiest hunting season we've ever had. Spent 8 hours tuesday processing. Now stuck at work thinking of next year and how I'm going to get my first deer with a crossbow!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats bdawg...sounds like an interesting day.


----------



## swamp ghost (Aug 22, 2009)

67 is the correct number of deer checked in in sandusky county on monday. last years number is wrong. there were only 839 total killed here during last years entire deer season. there aren't many deer in sandusky county and only a couple of bucks. i don't recommend anyone hunting here


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

swamp ghost said:


> 67 is the correct number of deer checked in in sandusky county on monday. last years number is wrong. there were only 839 total killed here during last years entire deer season. there aren't many deer in sandusky county and only a couple of bucks. i don't recommend anyone hunting here


Only a couple of bucks?? With 67 killed on Monday those two are probably gone as well.


----------

